# Sno Jac Wings?



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Saw this on CL today. Not for the snowblower, though it does look like a pretty good one, but for the accessory wings that are attached to it. I'd never seen or heard of them before. I can't find anything about them on the internet other than a youtube video. and a bunch of domain stuff for web sites that evidently don't exist. Anybody have any experience with Sno Jac Wings? Are they still around or a failed company and idea?

New Cub Cadet Snow Blower w/ Sno Jac wings


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Never heard of these before. I have seen plows like that and a few home made contraptions though.

Found Ariens stance on them while looking around.
Snow Jac Snow Snow Blower Wings



> Can the Snow Jac be added to the Ariens snow blowers?
> Ariens does not approve of the use of Snow Jac on Ariens snow blowers.
> 
> The wings seem to work fine when the snow is powdery, as videos have shown, but when the snow sits for any length of time, it gets hard or packy, which will create tremendous load on the outer auger housing. The housing was not built for this excessive load, therefore Ariens doesn't approve and warranty is voided if used.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Pretty much what I was thinking when I saw them on that Cub and while watching the video. Might be great for light fluffy stuff, but a bad idea when trying to move heavy wet snow. I would imagine they would put too much stress on the auger housing in cases like that.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I understand Ariens position, but for light small (up to 4") snowfall it seems like a good idea. When you get a small snowfall & you only have a large 2-stage, this would help keep the blower full, thus allowing it to throw farther and clear faster. Perhaps a bit more reinforcement of the auger housing sides would be in order.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there was another thread on that 1. where you had to drill through the housing . to hook it up. *NO WAY IN ELL. am I drilling into THE BROTHERS 4 that 1.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

the video is three years old..
and yeah, the company seems to no longer exist..they did have a snojac.com webpage, but its no longer online..

probably because this was simply a solution without a problem! 
and it was probably an expensive solution without a problem..
the business clearly failed..

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe it was thinking they were worth $179 bucks that did them in !!!

I'm guessing this is close to what they retailed at.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SNOJAC-BLOWER-WINGS-SJ50501-320-EXT-PART-NUMBER-SJ50501-/371030977935


.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, it's interesting, but kinda pricey. I could definitely see where this could help the two stagers with lighter snow falls.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

This has to be one of the dumber ideas I've seen in a while.
1. Buy a piece of equipment that has been extensively engineered and designed to move a certain amount of snow per unit of forward motion.
2. Attach something that increases the amount snow per unit of forward motion by a very significant factor.
3. Break equipment.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> the video is three years old..
> and yeah, the company seems to no longer exist..they did have a snojac.com webpage, but its no longer online..
> 
> probably because this was simply a solution without a problem!
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head there. I'd never seen the thing before running across that CL ad while checking out what's out there. Does look like somebody put a lot of thought into them, but maybe not enough thought about what would fly in the market.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

wdb said:


> This has to be one of the dumber ideas I've seen in a while.
> 1. Buy a piece of equipment that has been extensively engineered and designed to move a certain amount of snow per unit of forward motion.
> 2. Attach something that increases the amount snow per unit of forward motion by a very significant factor.
> 3. Break equipment.



I don't think it's dumb and if used reasonably it would just about cut your time in half. It's for lighter snows and for those it likely worked well. I know there are a number of times I can take 2-6" snowfalls at full speed and neither the auger or the impeller is working near their full capacity.

It's just a matter of using them in lighter, less dense snowfalls. It wouldn't put any more stress on your machine than running into 20" or more of snow that the machine is designed for and especially not as hard on your machine as that pile of concrete like snow (EOD) near the street.

I think they were just too expensive to make and the company likely didn't have the capital to get good marketing. From the design I also think it's limited to flat smooth surfaces. I can't imagine that going down my gravel driveway and not digging in and folding over because of the ruts. Maybe I didn't look close enough and it's rubber at the bottom and folds back some if grounded ??
Between that and at least Ariens coming out and saying you void your warranty pretty much kills the ability to market to the new blower owner. He's the one who's spending a big chunk of money and would be the target market.
Those of us who buy used (me) are more thrifty (cheap :icon_whistling and aren't as likely to purchase something that may be half again what the machine cost or in my case I haven't paid more than eighty bucks for any of my blowers so spending $100, $140 or the $175 in the ad would be out of the question.

IMHO .. I'd just make a pair out of wood and use bailer belt from the auger mod at the bottom for both a scraper and give point when the machine is running on a bit of an angle.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

wdb said:


> This has to be one of the dumber ideas I've seen in a while.
> 1. Buy a piece of equipment that has been extensively engineered and designed to move a certain amount of snow per unit of forward motion.
> 2. Attach something that increases the amount snow per unit of forward motion by a very significant factor.
> 3. Break equipment.


Not necessarily,

If the blower is designed to move a 24" wide x 20" high (480 square inches) bucket full of snow in a forward motion, I think that it could safely move 40" x 4-8" (160-320 square inches) in the same forward motion.

What I would do though is install a suport on the front lower part of the auger housing to keep it from spreading. 
I think this would work better on a track snowblower.

This is JMHO.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss, they do have rubber stripps at the bottom of the wings.

They also have this now, don't know how well they are selling but are still out in the market.

I.M.A.C. Attachment SP 38 Slush Plow 38" Snow Blower Plow Blade Attachment













This is sort of the same principle of the wings.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

hsblowersfan said:


> Not necessarily,
> 
> If the blower is designed to move a 24" wide x 20" high (480 square inches) bucket full of snow in a forward motion, I think that it could safely move 40" x 4-8" (160-320 square inches) in the same forward motion.


You really want to add that third dimension - forward motion - to your calculations. Or, why not just go faster in lighter snow depths? Why add something clearly external to the original design of the machine? Why stress the auger housing with loads it was never designed to handle? Sorry but I still think its an especially dumb idea.

Also JMHO. This is just a chat forum after all. k:

All this talk of snowblowers and we're getting inches of rain here. :smiley-char060:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree..dumb idea.
and it seems the markeplace has agreed!  since they appear to be out of business.

yes, if it was used responsibly, it could be fine..
if it was only used for *light* snowfalls..
but..
you have to remember, for the most part "people are stupid"..
and there would be a LOT of people who would use these wings in heavier snowfalls, stressing the snowblower..

so yeah, IMO its just a bad idea..and completely unnecessary.
if clearing your driveway 10 minutes faster is really a major concern,
maybe you need a tractor with a plow..or just hire a plow service! 

Scot


----------



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks like it might have been a nice product to deal with the odd 1-2" storm that's marginal to get the snow blower out for.


----------

